

White-Collar Poetry Jobs Moving Overseas (2003) - tzs
http://www.watleyreview.com/2003/111103-2.html

======
tzs
HN frequently discusses issues of globalization and the effect on jobs, so I
thought this might be relevant.

Also the design of the site is absolutely beautiful.

------
benkant
Reminds me of _Career Move_ , in Martin Amis' 2000 collection _Heavy Water and
Other Stories_. In it screenwriters struggle for their art while poets are
optioning treatments of their poems for "mid six figures".

------
voiture_rapide
You do realize this is satire, right?

~~~
tzs
I'm not so sure. Check the job listings on any major US job listing site and
see how many iambic pentameter jobs you can find.

Where do you think those jobs went, if not overseas?

I don't think they were automated away. I know that Google has been doing a
lot of research into that, but that has been focused heavily on producing
lyrics for rap battles (Geoffrey Hinton is known as Grandmaster BackProp in
the rap community). They are years from having anything with serious
commercial potential outside the hood.

